# Help - grandson drank out of mouse water bottle spout!



## susnfx (Mar 7, 2014)

Hi - I'm not a breeder but figured I could find an answer here if anywhere. We rescued two fancy mice from the humane society two months ago. They're fine and have done well. My two-year-old grandson and I were cleaning their house today and while I was in the middle of washing all their stuff, my grandson informed me that he'd taken a drink out of the spout of their water bottle!

Is there anything he can catch from two apparently healthy mice??

Thanks!

Susan
Salt Lake City, Utah, USA


----------



## Miceandmore64 (Jul 16, 2013)

He should be fine


----------

